
Solving Intractable Performance Problems Through Vertical Engineering - yuhong
http://www.alex-ionescu.com/?p=323
======
deprave
This is an article by a Microsoft guy who says Microsoft is trying to provide
better software by following Apple's footsteps in "owning the vertical"
(kernel, compiler toolchain, file formats, ...) and ends by implying that
Apple still does better because it owns the silicon, too.

After a few days of Microsoft failures, all I can say is: If this cheap stuff
makes an impression on you, buy Apple.

